# Win a NEW 2012 Martin Bengal Pro



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good looking bow I would love to win that bad boy!


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

Wish it wasn't a video. I'm not up on that technology. Sweet bow for sure but Would it replace my AlienX?.............Haven't found a bow to do that yet.

Way to give to the people(even more).


----------



## tim300wsm (Sep 23, 2011)

it would look pretty nice sitting next to my onza:wink:


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

I guess that leaves me out....Wouldn't know how to do it....I'm with Spmnlvr....


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great idea.


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

would have to be pretty creative with this topic


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Here was the first entry to the contest. Enter today for your chance to win a 2012 Bengal Pro!!

yUJvfkBMc9w


----------



## treyb3377 (Mar 2, 2012)

how do you post a bow for sale anyone


----------



## ryanws87 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats a nice Bow !!


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah? I still shoot a Martin Lynx Magnum. Never shot a newer bow and mine is soooo old it still has wheels.

EDIT:: Nothin wrong with it yet... Don't need another bow.


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

well, ive never owned a martin, so i dont see how i could make a 1 minute long video on how much i love martin archery. lol! i could make a 1 minute long video on how i WOULD love to own a martin


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Srongchoo said:


> well, ive never owned a martin, so i dont see how i could make a 1 minute long video on how much i love martin archery. lol! i could make a 1 minute long video on how i WOULD love to own a martin


That would work as well!


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is another entry to the contest.

DAq9KxXRy1A


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Another Entry.

DoqstJjLpZY


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

ZP0wRVaRHp4


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool videos


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

Martin Archery said:


> Another Entry.
> 
> DoqstJjLpZY


Pretty good video!! It makes a pretty good advertisement and I wish I could make videos like this. =0)


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Gabriel McCall said:


> Pretty good video!! It makes a pretty good advertisement and I wish I could make videos like this. =0)


That one's pretty sweet, I like the movie-like quality to it.


----------



## Gabriel McCall (Feb 8, 2012)

cantrell77 said:


> I don't like their roll model.


Who is their role mode?


----------



## Desert_Shooter (Mar 1, 2012)

Gabriel McCall said:


> Yeah? I still shoot a Martin Lynx Magnum. Never shot a newer bow and mine is soooo old it still has wheels.
> 
> EDIT:: Nothin wrong with it yet... Don't need another bow.



I'm in the same boat. I am shooting a Martin Tiger. I got mine used almost 10 years ago. It was my first martin and I absalutly love it. I dont know exactly how old it is I havent been able to find any manufacture dates on it.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Very good ,,stuff you guys are good ...I can't beat y'all ..But, I have always liked my Martins. I have tried other bow brands etc..But, my Martins have always felt best and are more accurate for me ...So, I keep coming back ...And customer service is great if you ever need any ...BTW...they are some of the lightest best hunting rigs around ...Take a look at their line up if you don't believe me..I dare you..


----------



## IceArcher (Mar 6, 2012)

does anyone know what computer software this person used? i like hw they put it together. im thinking of making a video too and see if i can get my hands on the martin bengal pro. i hope theres more than just one winner



Martin Archery said:


> Another Entry.
> 
> DoqstJjLpZY


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Pew22MwufeU


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

SQGYYZhZ2rU


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

ghOZW-BPB6E


----------



## Martin Archery (Sep 24, 2008)

Only one week left to get your entries in!!!


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Has anybody shot this bow yet? I really think I want one, but none of the shops in my area have one. I'd really like to hear from someone who owns one or has atleast shot one


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Krash said:


> Has anybody shot this bow yet? I really think I want one, but none of the shops in my area have one. I'd really like to hear from someone who owns one or has atleast shot one


Flat out an amazing bow ... here is the one they sent me.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

This will probably be my first bow


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Krash said:


> This will probably be my first bow


Should it be your first ... I doubt you'll be disappointed. Martin bows are great, I'd recommend checking out the Martin tech forums if you do go that route. You'll get a lot more quality feedback there regarding the brand ...


----------



## howitzer (Jul 27, 2012)

I still have my 1985 M-15 Cougar Magnum with Springer Archery Limbs.


----------

